

How I Got More Than 4500 Visits Through Blog Commenting (with numbers) - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/11/how-i-got-more-than-4500-visits-through.html

======
jeffmiller
For the two comments that account for 75% of your traffic, you should have
included the text of the comments themselves. I'm interested to read them.

~~~
RBerenguel
I didn't want to show specific comments that publicly. I'm sending you an
email with links to them in a moment.

~~~
coffee
I would love to check those out as well, if you felt kind enough to continue
sharing :)

------
joshklein
I'm not adding this curmudgeonly comment to dissuade the OP from writing a
blog he enjoys or sharing his experiment, but because I fear that others might
look at this and get swept up in blogoxuberance.

Some important questions to ask: how much time did you spend reading &
identifying places to comment, and then writing the comments? Doing some
calculation, how much time did it take you to earn each visit on average? What
% converted to subscribers? And what % of subscribers (and visitors in
general, I suppose) clicked on the ads that seem to support this blog, since
you don't appear to sell anything?

Or more succinctly: how much total time did you have to spend to earn however
much money you've made from this effort? What was the opportunity cost of this
action? My gut is: exceptionally high.

~~~
RBerenguel
Indeed, it was exceptionally high, but look at it more like just reading
Hacker News, or Reddit or digg for interesting stories. I happened to read a
lot of blog posts, quite a few really good.

I don't make any really interesting amount of money from the blog (I'd love
to, but it is hard). The number of subscribers that resulted is hard to tell.
At most, I can tell how many people clicked on my subscribe page after
visiting, but they don't necessarily subscribe in the end. I have added event
tracking, now I could do it... But in September I could not (Google changed
its code).

It was exceptionally high, but from what I've seen, the blogging community
suggests the best ways are guest posting "by far" and the blog commenting. And
from what I've seen... It is false. Guest posting results in very few visits
which result in very few more subscribers.

------
vgurgov
Is 4500 visits really that much for the time that you invested? I am wondering
cause it might be easier to get the same amount of traffic by writing some
good post and trying to post it on your or someone's blog?

